# Apple TV App



## NickNack (May 31, 2015)

Does the Edge have the Apple TV App? I have a Bolt now and have to watch Apple TV through my Fire Stick. I would prefer to be able to use it through the Edge and would buy it if it came with the App.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

No, the Edge does not have an Apple TV app


----------



## MicahSD1 (Nov 10, 2019)

The TiVo app support on my Edge is terrible. I don’t think it even has HBONow/HBOmax or DisneyPlus. The Plex app is terrible...looks like a super old version. 

I just switch inputs all the time over to my Apple TV...it is annoying to switch (really wish TiVo would’ve come out with their apps for 3rd party devices) but doubt that will happen since they have their new steaming device. 

Switching inputs and running a different app on the Apple TV is a lot faster vs trying to launch an app on the Edge.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

MicahSD1 said:


> The TiVo app support on my Edge is terrible.


The concept of app support was good, but it never achieved traction with the content providers (who were expected to write or contract for the apps). And the smaller customer numbers do not encourage most content providers to invest and write an app for a platform which does not have a large base, nor does it have a mainstream development environment.



> I don't think it even has HBONow/HBOmax or DisneyPlus.


And it likely never will (nor Peacock, nor CBS All Access, nor .....). The TiVo is very good at being a DVR, but it is not good as an app platform. For that, as you say, there are other choices.

It should be noted that the variant of the TiVo offered to cable operators can run Android TV (under the operator UI skinning), so that the cable operators can decide to offer the much larger set of 3rd party apps if they want to. Unfortunately that variant of the TiVo cannot be sold to the retail market, which is why one has the alternative offering of a TiVo stream stick.


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

This same question was asked just a day or so in the Bolt forum, Tivo does not make app's developers submit app's to Tivo for admission. I don't see Apple spending the time and resources to develop an app for Tivo when they have their own platform to maintain, and the ATV does a very good job of streaming, as well as a few other companies.
In fact most of the Apple TV apps aren't developed by Apple at all, but submitted by developers for their platform.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

But Apple does spend the time to create apps for Roku,Fire and other streamers well as apps for many many brands of tv. They pick and choose who is gonna get an app.


----------



## bb_referee (Oct 8, 2010)

mattyro7878 said:


> But Apple does spend the time to create apps for Roku,Fire and other streamers well as apps for many many brands of tv. They pick and choose who is gonna get an app.


Apple used to do that for the older Apple TV models. For Apple TV HD and newer, there's an SDK for developers to write their own apps and submit to the App Store. Apple doesn't develop any TV or streaming apps for the newer Apple TV models except it's own Apple TV+ service and the "TV" app.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

bb_referee said:


> Apple doesn't develop any TV or streaming apps for the newer Apple TV models except it's own Apple TV+ service and the "TV" app.


Correct, and that's what @mattyro7878 was referring to since it's the subject of this thread


----------



## bb_referee (Oct 8, 2010)

dianebrat said:


> Correct, and that's what @mattyro7878 was referring to since it's the subject of this thread


It was late in the day. I was thinking it refereed to the might never happen Tivo app for the Apple TV device...


----------



## Qwijib0 (Nov 29, 2007)

MicahSD1 said:


> The Plex app is terrible...looks like a super old version.


Plex has said the OperaTV/Vewd app is EOL. They will quote--"not intentionally break it", but it'll never be updated again. That being said, it's at least usable on an Edge.


----------

